# CS Exam Notice



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I applied for the Civil Service Police Exam in November and I have not recieved any notice on the testing location. Have they not mailed them out yet or do I need to contact them?

Or do they not send out any notice at all?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Channy1984";p="50421 said:


> I applied for the Civil Service Police Exam in November and I have not recieved any notice on the testing location. Have they not mailed them out yet or do I need to contact them?
> 
> Or do they not send out any notice at all?


Channy, you will get a letter about two weeks prior to the test with the pertinent information on when and where to appear.Its appropriately called "Notice to appear" ,and you must bring it with you to the test along with photo ID. Also check the HRD website for test status.End communication.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

billj";p="50434 said:


> *....Channy, you will get a notice about two weeks prior to the test with the pertinent information on when and when to appear. Its appropriately called "Notice to Appear" ,and you must bring it with you to the test along with photo ID........*


*And show up early...
When I tool the FF Exam last April (2004), I showed up about 90 minutes before the schedule test time and I still had to park on a side street about a half mile away from some middle school in Haverhill...

It was a mess. Cars parked on the school lawn, double / triple parked in some case.. 
I'm going to get to the Police & DOC Exams at least 2 1/2 hours before the exam starts.
Bring a paper and a coffee and leave the stress.* :roll:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Aslo, pray that it doesn't rain. I took the test 1 year at Malden HS and it poured out. Naturtally the line to get in was humongous and they didn't want to let us in.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I took FF exam in April 2004 at Hyde Park High School, they were gracious enough to take down the metal detectors for us.


----------

